# New Styles



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I have been reading in several places throughout the internet medium where Kubota this year, has some major changes to their compact tractor line.. Although no dealer or other person has mentioned anything conclusive, I am betting on a curved loader system and possibly the engine cowling sloping forward and down for more visual site lines.


----------



## bushhawg73 (Aug 21, 2006)

Lamar Check out Kubota's web site. I am looking at the new 5040 or 6040 series tractor.


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes
I check that site frequently. I've talked through the e-mail medium to a couple of guys who have the new 7040 cab machines,,


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum bushhawg73. Are you considering buying one of the new seriesn tractors?


----------



## bushhawg73 (Aug 21, 2006)

I am looking at the Kubota 5040 and the John Deere 5105. Both in 4 wheel drive and both with a FEL. If anyone has any experience or suggestions I would like to hear them. The tractor will be working on a 70 acre farm. Using a bushhog, auger, FEL, round bale spike and other duties. I have only spoken with one person who said that the Kubota gave him more seat adjustment and a larger platform. I don't know as this will be my first tractor.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My neighbor just recently took delivery of a new Deere 5105. He loves it. He is using it to brush hog and upkeep a 165 acre place. I gave it a good look over and it seems very well built. I would definitely be considering one if it was in the 80 to 100 hp range.


----------

